
Americans divided on party lines over risk from coronavirus: Reuters/Ipsos poll - smt1
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-polarization/americans-divided-on-party-lines-over-risk-from-coronavirus-reuters-ipsos-poll-idUSKBN20T2O3
======
onyva
The USA is really quickly drifting away from our civilization. Way too many
Americans have lost any connection with reality and have become Fox News
zombies, to continued believing Drumpf was an accident or Russian hack.

